# Inverter kit



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all

I'm lost and stuck of what to do about an inverter. I have a coffee van that has been running off a 5.5kva generator, I have brought myself a fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine so I can use something different rather than a generator. The more I read and watch videos about inverters the more unsure and lost I became. So people I'm after what people use and what the make is I'm pretty sure i need a 2000w inverter to peek at 4000w but i might be wrong. I have a fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine , a fridge , a freezer and a strobe light. Any information and help would be great and if you could break it down in layman's terms that would be great. Thanks mark


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You need to add up what is the maximum total draw of your appliances is. It isn't much good saying I have X Y & Z as power draw can vary enormously.

Do not forget to factor in things like your espresso machine pump and flojet etc.

This is so important to get right I would advise that you speak to a specialist. Don't buy cheap stuff either, it doesn't take many lost days trading to pay the difference between the junk stuff and the quality - I speak from experience......

Try: https://www.12voltplanet.co.uk/


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If in doubt: Massively overspec the inverters and the batteries feeding them. Remember that the inverter will get hot, especially if run near full capacity, so position the inverter and batteries where there will be some airflow. And if you think normal load is 2000w with a peak of 4000w, then buy a setup that can provide 6000w all day. Keeping the inverter cool will keep it happy, and running longer, A 4000 or 6000w inverter will push out 2000w all day without breaking a sweat, a 2000w inverter will get hot and bothered and more failure prone. This way will cost more initally, but a dying inverter can do hellish damage to your electrical setup, so as Black Cat says, buy good quality kit and have a professional spec and install it.


----------



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.

In your opinion what size batteries do I get and what do you class as a good make inverter.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Mark dyer

Sounds like you could benefit from a chat with a forum member on here @coffeebean who specs / builds mobile set ups as well as running one, the flag should prompt a post 

Hope of help

John


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Mark dyer said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> In your opinion what size batteries do I get and what do you class as a good make inverter.


 Nobody can tell you what battery you need without knowing what your draw will be and for how long you intend to operate per day.

Go through all your gear, look at the rated wattage and add it all up. Then you will have a starting point.

I am not trying to be difficult, I just do not want to suggest something that is unsuitable.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

2000W/4000W inverter and 110ah leisure battery is fine for dual fuel machine and grinder. If you have a fridge and a freezer, are they 240v or 12v? If 12v you could probably get away with it (how many hours a day would depend how busy you are and you might consider 2 batteries and /or a split charger) but the draw would be to high if they are 240v


----------

